# 2 Months Until I Move To Dubai...



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone else have any set dates for moving or thinking about moving? Theres about 15 of us moving on that date including family and a few friends.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ good for you! but what about your business/work in the states?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

ragga said:


> Anyone else have any set dates for moving or thinking about moving? Theres about 15 of us moving on that date including family and a few friends.



So are you back in the USA for the moment? 

WoW 15 is a huge number, I am not moving for the moment but i might visit dubai soon and who know maybe give it a thought on moving.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Krazy said:


> ^^ good for you! but what about your business/work in the states?



if i am not wrong he works in e-business so moving is not a problem


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ yeah.

glad you are moving ragga.
should be great.

any more news on your investments?

satisfied?


----------



## Clément (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow, you're lucky! Where are you going to live exactly (tower? appartment? Emaar-villa?)?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ Jumeirah Islands / Fattan Towers


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that's is not the only property he/his family got in Dubai 

at least if he informed us correctly.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Jumeirah Islands is going to be our home... my uncle is staying at Fattan Towers...

i just cant wait....


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

my sister-in-law lives in the emirate hills..got a huuuuuuuuuge villa


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I love emirates hills, i love the space around that area! hard to find areas around dubai where theres alot of land space...


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

my favourite would have to be emirate hils and arabian ranches...they would be an amazin place to live


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

hills yes... ranches no


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

The Alvorada at the Ranches are simply stunning. We got a waiting list number for 194, but the villa's got sold by 150  Really beautiful villas!


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Someone staying at Emirates Hills should know that they have to fork out ATLEAST 200k a year only as maintenance charges considering their plot size is atleast 10,000 Sft.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Krazy said:


> hills yes... ranches no


mirador la collecion, krazy those are amazing.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

docc ... message me if your still interested in alvorada


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

Krazy, wat is wrong with the ranches?


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

It's Krazy's personal preference I guess...

our arabian ranches, phase 1 gazelle type 3e, is the home we stay in until JI gets built, enjoyed living there however just wasnt roomy enough, but for 2-3 people its perfect, max family of 4-5. It does feel nice though to live somewhere that is highly populated and Arabian ranches is just that... when we move to JI in june i dont know how many populated neighbors we will have.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

ONE MONTH LEFT! I am sorry, but just very excited... all my stuff is packed, and ready to go to dubaiiiiii


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

pm


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

mission said:


> Ragga what are you going to do in Dubai? Job wise?
> 
> My sister has a five bed villa in Media city which is really nice


*edited*


----------

